# Cpu Kühler für Skylake 6700K



## DrHDready (29. August 2015)

*Cpu Kühler für Skylake 6700K*

Suche einen Kühler und schwanke so zwischen dem Macho HR-2 rev.B , Brocken 2 oder vielleicht den Scythe Mugen 4.
Oder vielleicht auch ein anderer für max.40€.


----------



## azzih (29. August 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für Skylake 6700K*

Statt Mugen4 würd ich den neueren Mugen Max nehmen, aber ansonsten zählst du ja quasi alle guten in dem Preisbereich auf. Ich persönlich würde wohl den Brocken2 nehmen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für Skylake 6700K*

Für 40€ würde ich den Macho Rev B nehmen.
Übertakten dürfte damit allerdings nicht so einfach sein, wie mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3, Phanteks TC14PE Black oder NOctua NH-D14/D15.


----------

